
At-home Covid-19 exposure and immunity testing - GoRudy
https://rootmd.com/faq
======
miked85
Not FDA approved, and even by their own documentation has a degree of error
(The validation data for the kits we use at RootMD demonstrate a 95%
sensitivity (true positive) and a 91% specificity (true negative) rate.), yet
they state: "With your results in hand, you will be able to confidently put
those around you at ease by helping them know with certainty that they can’t
contract the coronavirus from you. "

~~~
hprotagonist
they have an emergency use waiver.

they’re also willing to state their detection metrics, which is a fact you
should praise loudly from the rooftops. >90 on both precision and recall is a
F1 score of ~93: well within ballpark of “pretty reliable!”

------
gergles
And of course they're not working with insurance companies or anything to make
this accessible to anyone outside the HCOL bubble who have giant amounts of
disposable income to sign up for an unknown commitment to a $130 a month
"membership".

Just sell the damn test and don't worry about 'growth hacking' during a
pandemic.

~~~
wavepruner
Looks like they are selling just the test for $249:
[https://rootmd.com/covid-19](https://rootmd.com/covid-19)

I doubt insurance companies would cover something like this. Not a whole lot
the company can do about that.

------
chkaloon
Assumptions based on early results using these tests can be problematic.
[https://mobile.twitter.com/zbinney_NFLinj/status/12457896728...](https://mobile.twitter.com/zbinney_NFLinj/status/1245789672833417217)

